# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Вайшнавское медиа >  Ссылка для скачивания лекций Патита Паваны Прабху (Рузова В. О.)

## Aniruddha das

Ссылка для скачивания лекций Патита Паваны Прабху по Бхагавад-гите (по главам) https://mega.nz/#F!bQUDxYRT!SKMzJoN_BmFaAY0vHrVrrA

----------

